# .38 special "snake shot"



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i posted a thread a couple years ago about trying to find "snake shot" to fit my .38 special derringer. i never did find any that would fit, only thing i did find was the CCI shots but they are about 1/16 too long for the chamber.

what i am wondering is is possible to re-load .38 brass with "shot" and it work correctly? if so anyone here on OGF that could do 50 rounds for me? i am almost positive i seen some a long time ago that were "crimped" on the end and some that had a "wax" topper or something like that. 

i bought that gun mainly for that reason, to shoot snakes if needed. only other thing i could think of would be to take the gun to a gunsmith and maybe have that chamber bored to fit the CCI but it then may effect the usage of regular .38 special ammo. 

opinions please!


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

do not do the gun smith thing.Why ruin it and if you do they want lot $$$$ you can buy what your after some where.I use to make my own.go to a pharmacy get the pill empty capsels that are your caliber and get some bird shot either out a 22 or better the smallest shot gun bellets you can find.load these a bit lighter then a normal lead bullet load case the snakes to close you do not want take your foot with him.if you can find a bullet loading book look it up.there are regular capsuls as these that are made for what your after.I bet some where I got some but they maybe 44 mag then 38.back to what your after I know any good sports place can order what you want.for a 50 rund box best try buy them already made if you can.if you care go my capsul way just pull a good loaded bullet and take out half the powder and use the shot thing.one good load for these is rice.it kill snakes ok.but maynot be enough and you need be best shot.if you can find any shot shell load smaller the better.not sure what that be as gave up the shooting thing long ago.


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

Just out of curiousity what snakes are you worried about in ohio?


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

Thought it was called bird shot when I was little but bet it is same.in 22 that is.to the rice trick I said worked for me you might need crush the rice a bit to make it more spending and sharper.I used the capsuls thing.bet my brother still has lot the ones I gave him 10 years ago as he still reloads.and never needed snake or bird shot.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Mike,

I gotta admit I havent read all of these, but some might be helpfull to you:

This breifely mentions the crimped shells in 38
http://www.icehouse.net/fgrig/gun/shot.htm

The wax shot shells....but this is a 44 mag (same idea though)
http://castboolits.gunloads.com/showthread.php?p=754738#post754738
http://www.castbullet.com/reload/44shot.htm

Hmm.... could these work? Looks like the 38's are filled w/ #6 shot.
http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/...-38-special-std-80-gr-gssa-6-rds.aspx?a=55753


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

thanks bryan! in one of those links i found another link where someone had a really nice article on making 44 mag shotshells, looked pretty easy! found out tonight at work a guy i work with does reloading but never done shotshells. have to print him out that link and talk him into makin some for me. but some chinese take-out would convince him lol. 

BTW, what snakes am i worried about in Ohio? 

any snake that is still living! [email protected][email protected]


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

why not see if you can locate a taurus judge. its a .410 pistol


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

dinkbuster1 said:


> BTW, what snakes am i worried about in Ohio?
> 
> any snake that is still living! [email protected][email protected]


amen to that! only good snake is a dead one, cant stand those scaly buggers


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

or you could just improve your aim and hit em with the .38 slug, hot lead baby, hot lead:Banane36:


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

some may not beleive it but there are actually TIMBER RATTELERS in a couple isolated spots in the Dayton area! i thought it was BS myself until my uncle actually caught and killed one in one of those areas.


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

I'd be carefull with that, they are an endangered scecies in Ohio and protected.



dinkbuster1 said:


> some may not beleive it but there are actually TIMBER RATTELERS in a couple isolated spots in the Dayton area! i thought it was BS myself until my uncle actually caught and killed one in one of those areas.


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

dinkbuster1 said:


> i posted a thread a couple years ago about trying to find "snake shot" to fit my .38 special derringer. i never did find any that would fit, only thing i did find was the CCI shots but they are about 1/16 too long for the chamber.
> 
> what i am wondering is is possible to re-load .38 brass with "shot" and it work correctly? if so anyone here on OGF that could do 50 rounds for me? i am almost positive i seen some a long time ago that were "crimped" on the end and some that had a "wax" topper or something like that.
> 
> ...


I have loaded brass shotgun shells before. I imagine it wouldn't be any different on a smaller scale. Below is a link for the general procedure. I would offer to try but I don't reload 357/38s at the moment and I do not have the die. Just take a primed case, pour powder , card wad, fiber wad, shot, then another card wad to seal. Since it is a straight walled cartridge, I doubt there would be any issues. 150 Grs ~ 1/3 oz of shot. I would use that or less (I am just guessing that you could probably only fit about 1/4 oz shot anyway) and a very low pressure load just to be safe. I doubt you need it to be effective beyond 10 yds anyway. 

http://www.endtimesreport.com/410reloading.html


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

CasualFisherman said:


> I have loaded brass shotgun shells before. I imagine it wouldn't be any different on a smaller scale. Below is a link for the general procedure. I would offer to try but I don't reload 357/38s at the moment and I do not have the die. Just take a primed case, pour powder , card wad, fiber wad, shot, then another card wad to seal. Since it is a straight walled cartridge, I doubt there would be any issues. 150 Grs ~ 1/3 oz of shot. I would use that or less (I am just guessing that you could probably only fit about 1/4 oz shot anyway) and a very low pressure load just to be safe. I doubt you need it to be effective beyond 10 yds anyway.
> 
> http://www.endtimesreport.com/410reloading.html


Actually, I took a look and to my surprise, there is reloading data for such a task and you can even buy the empty capsules for reloading.

http://www.gamaliel.com/cart/product.php?productid=3364

This is easily doable if you buy the capsules. Just seat a little deeper.


----------



## jester5900 (Feb 13, 2010)

Speer makes a shot capsule for the shot shell load for the 38, have loaded them and they work great out about 4 or 5 yards.


----------

